# Looking for a basic audio setup



## rachel.d (Oct 10, 2018)

Came here searching for an audio system for a projector as the other good sir did. But as I see, there is still no reply.
I already have a projector (Optoma EH200ST, if it's crucial) and a basic screen (DIY). What I need now is a good (and cheap) home theater system.
After reading this topic and some reviews I've narrowed down my options to this list:

* Dayton Audio HTS-1200 (mentioned in the recommendations topic by Aculous)
* Energy 5.1 Take Classic Home Theater System (found in several guides)
* Polk Audio RM705 (also found good comments, and also mentioned by Sonnie)

But now I'm stuck. Thanks to zero experience, it's still hard to choose between them. That's why I'm asking for your help.

And since Sonnie said,


Sonnie said:


> *THIS IS NOT A DISCUSSION THREAD!*


I've decided to start a new thread. 

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

https://www.accessories4less.com/ma...cub3-home-theater-speaker-system-white/1.html

https://www.accessories4less.com/ma...-ch-x-80-watts-networking-a/v-receiver/1.html


If you are looking for a soundbar
https://www.accessories4less.com/ma...tegra-dlb-5-3.1.2-surround-bar-package/1.html
https://hometheaterreview.com/integra-dlb-5-object-based-soundbar-system-reviewed/?page=2


----------



## kvaranasi815 (Nov 15, 2021)

If you are looking for a way to enhance your home theater setup without breaking the bank, this is the article for you. This is our basic setup guide which will help you decide what type of equipment and speakers to purchase to get a great sound in your living room.
If you're like most people, you probably don't give much thought to the components that make up your home theater system. You probably just plug your movie into the TV and enjoy. However, what may surprise you is that every aspect of your audio and video system has a purpose and a place in your home theater setup.


----------



## david yurik (Feb 17, 2013)

rachel.d said:


> * Energy 5.1 Take Classic Home Theater System (found in several guides)


I had this in my living room. My intention was to better the TV speakers so my initial goals were easily achievable. I added a second energy sub and then changed out the fronts with Paradigm Titan bookshelves. Any iteration was more than satisfying. I also picked up a Monoprice 5.1 system along the way for my sons bedroom. The size, construction, and performance was eerily similar ( about identical ) to the Energy Classic. They were all driven from an inexpensive Pioneer 5.1 receiver with sub pre outs. No complaints and didn't take alot of $$ to get acceptable surround sound.

I would never use any of it in the theater room though in the basement as a point of reference.


----------

